# mk4 VW Golf GTI - Jazz Blue - 1 Stage Paint Correction Detail



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

*mk4 Golf GTI Jazz Blue - Stage 1 Paint Correction Detail*

I keep saying "this is the worst one yet" then another car comes along and shocks me. My good friend Kenny (got me to detail his 500BHP Escort Cosworth couple of years back) wanted his Golf rejuvenated as it was looking a little worse for wear. I said to him many times over the years that if it was detailed properly it would look amazing.

I also knew that it would be very hard work as it would be filled with Swirls and RDS. 11 years of car washes has certainly made its mark on the paintwork.

WE THOUGHT THE PAINT WAS A SOLID BLUE….how wrong I was!

*Products*
*Wash n Drying*
Dodo Juice Supernatural [body work and wheels]
AutoSmart G101 All Purpose Cleaner [Plastics and Rubbers]
AutoSmart Tardis [body and wheels]
Valet Pro Snowfoam [body]
Chemical Guys Strong Wash [bugs]
Chemical Guys Orange Degreaser [arch liners]
Wolfs Chemicals De-ironiser [wheels]
PB Super Plush Drying Towel [body]
Chemical Guys microfibers [body]

*Body Work*
Dodo Juice fine polyclay [body]
AutoSmart Reglaze [everything]
Menzerna Intensive Polish (P3.02)
Menzerna Final Finish Polish (85RD) 
AutoFinesse Trpple [hard to reach areas]

*Sealants and Waxes*
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Wax [LSP]
AutoFinesse Tripple [Door shuts and wing mirror]

*Plastics, Rubbers and Glass*
Megs Tyre Endurance Gel [tyres]
Megs NXT Metal Polish [exhaust]
Autoglym Fast Glass [glass inside and out]
AutoSmart Finish [Plastics and arch liners]

*Tools*
Dodo Juice Spin Doctor Rotary
Karcher Pressure washer + Snow foam Lance
Elite Car Care Heavy Polishing Pad
Sonus SwirlBuster
Swissvax Detail Brush
EZ Detail Wheel Brush
3M 3434 Masking Tape

*BEFORE DETAIL PICS*

Apologise for the lack of before pictures and the quality of them. It just stopped raining so it was a rush to get as much done as possible in a very small time window before it rained again.




























*CLEAN STAGE*

Wheels were cleaned with Bilberry Wheel cleaner and then treated with Wolfs Deironiser. They hardly ever get cleaned and had a very very hard life. They are due for a refurb which is good news for the wheels as I think they suit the car.



















*SNOWFOAM*










This was a good picture because the sticker of the AMD Essex was removed! The snowfoam stuck itself to the glue!



















*INSPECTION*

The car was rushed into my workshop as it started to chuck it down again!























































*CLAYING*

Car was de-tarred with Autosmart Tardis.



















Now this was a complete shock. The car felt like sandpaper and although the car was much smoother after the clay it didn't really pick anything up? Very strange! I must say even after claying the car felt rough to the touch still.










*DEEP CLEANING

Decided to take rubbers off and see what was behind them. 11 years worth of muck was the answer to my question…




























Cleaned with Autosmart G101.




























BONNET

Before









After









Before









After 1 hit with Menz IP.


















Second hit of Menz IP









As we only had the day only a 1 stage paint correction detail was possible. We just had to let some of the RDS stay. I would have loved to have the car for 2-3 days as it would have been a real good challenge with big rewards.

LEFT SIDE WING

SHOCK HORROR - the paint is metallic!

Before









After









50/50









Before









After 


















BONNET CONT…

Before









After 1 Hit. Still Deep RDS on there 









Before









After

I just couldn't leave the bonnet in this state so I hit it again with Menz IP.



















Still deep RDS after 2 passes. I had to move on at this stage.









Before









After









RIGHT SIDE WING

Before









Pad was picking up bit of dirt by this stage. I had to change to twice during course of the detail.









After









50/50


















Drivers Door

50/50


















Before









After









RIGHT REAR QUARTER

Before








After


















50/50 - As you can see I over used the polish product on this panel and it went everywhere lol. 









Before









After









Before









After


































REAR BUMPER AND TAILGATE

Before









After









Before









After









After Second Hit









Rear Bumper After









50/50









Before









After









Before









After









LEFT REAR QUARTER

Before









After









50/50 









Before









After









PASSENGER DOOR

Before









After









Reflections were looking pretty good at this stage. Picture of me using the FOURTH spot pad of the day as they were getting very dirty.










ROOF SPOILER

Before








After









50/50









EXHAUST

Megs NXT doing its thing.

Before









After









Results

























































































































































































































This is one of those cars that I wish I had more time on. Really would have benefited from a stage 2 or stage 3 correction so get those RIDS and really add gloss and depth the colour deserves. Bring on his Cossie! Finally thanks to my good friend [email protected] for letting me detail his car!

Detailers Notes
- Some scratches are just too deep
- Time has to be on your side when tackling a car like this for best results.
- Having various pads, polishes and tools helps a lot.
*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate, looks nice and tidy.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

great job, was the paint hard or soft on the vw.

How come the paint felt rough afterwards the claybaring session.


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

Great job! I do have a Lupo in Jazz Blue, the gray haze on it was just like this one. Also I did had also some really deep scratches and RDS. The paint was really hard did used a woolpad and some compressors.

Unfortunately, your pictures are not as good quality color, but I'm almost sure that the car is just as good as mine or even better!

Some shots of mine

Before


















After


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up Maz, stunning wet look finish matey


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Great job mate.

Greg


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> great job, was the paint hard or soft on the vw.
> 
> How come the paint felt rough afterwards the claybaring session.


I can only assume claybar just wasn't aggressive enough or the paint was so swirled on could feel them.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice, amazing the difference in colour.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Keith_sir said:


> Really nice, amazing the difference in colour.


Yea wish I had better camera to catch it better.


----------



## Dave J (Sep 3, 2006)

Great work - the VW Jazz blue colour is certainly surprising - as a VW nut it amazed me when I found out it was actually a pearlescent paint

Thought the car was familiar - saw it at a RR day @ AMD in 2008. See there's been a few mods since, but it was diiirty back then!










Need to attack my mkiv - worry about how hard the paint is. Being silver, I've been lazy recently


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Dave...The car has had a hard life clearly from the picture in 2008!


----------

